# Which is coming first: 5D mkiii, or 7D mkii??



## jstornatore (Jul 21, 2010)

I've been looking at the 5D mkii and 7D for some time now and would like to purchase one (I don't want a 550D/T2i) however I am paranoid about buying one now and hearing of a new version of either camera coming out soon after (as both models are a couple of years old). What news or rumors have been found regarding a new iteration coming out?


----------



## aviator.4.life (Jul 21, 2010)

The 7D isn't even a year old yet so I think the 5DII would be upgraded first, just pointing that out.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 21, 2010)

A 5D Mark II replacement is definitely coming first.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd imagine 5dIII to be fair game between end of this year and the first half of 2011. It's about time that Canon upgrades its affordable FF with a buffed-up AF system.

However, I won't be surprised if Canon waits for Nikon to announce the D700 replacement before revealing its cards.

7D replacement? Rumors will probably emerge in 2012 or beyond...


----------



## J-Man (Jul 21, 2010)

Easy, 5DIII.
The question should be "which body is coming first? 5DIII, 1DsIV, 3D"
The smart bet will be with the 1Ds, but after that....


----------



## JC (Jul 21, 2010)

It wouldn't make any sense for a 7D mark 2 to come out first


----------



## jstornatore (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about the 5D mkiii recently?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 22, 2010)

jstornatore said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the 5D mkiii recently?



I've heard a couple of things I haven't posted about.

The newest flavour is a split of the 5D line into 2 cameras. Followed by the abolishment of the 1D line.

This has been thrown around for a couple years now. Nothing concrete though.


----------



## Richard (Jul 22, 2010)

5D Mark III 

The Nikon D700 is closer to replacement than the D300S. I don't see Canon letting the Nikon D800 (?) have the entry level full frame market to itself with a new model for long. 

I wonder if this is part of the reason they have not released the 1Ds IV, as to not tip their hand on the next generation of full frame sensors.


----------



## scott (Jul 22, 2010)

I would consider a FF sensor camera if the price were close to the 7D, but don't think that Canon would do that unless they removed video or reduce FPS, since it would cannibalize the 7D market.


----------



## ronderick (Jul 23, 2010)

Richard said:


> The Nikon D700 is closer to replacement than the D300S. I don't see Canon letting the Nikon D800 (?) have the entry level full frame market to itself with a new model for long.
> 
> I wonder if this is part of the reason they have not released the 1Ds IV, as to not tip their hand on the next generation of full frame sensors.



Yeah, I guess we're all waiting for the showdown at Photokina ;D.

I also agree with you that we probably won't see any 5D3 until D800 hits the shelf - what a pity.

As for the 1Ds line, I think it's going to be really murky since Canon would not only have to deal with a potential D4 (though I doubt Nikon's in any kind of rush since the fullframe D3s is still considered fresh and usable), but also with the 645D from Pentax.

Of course, we'll see if Canon is going to differentiate between the 1DsIV and 5D3 in terms of pixel counts.


----------



## nzmargolies (Jul 24, 2010)

Canon Rumors said:


> jstornatore said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard anything about the 5D mkiii recently?
> ...



i have no info behind me, but i seriously doubt this. the 1d and 5d lines are aimed at two entirely different groups. 1d is the traditional full frame pro camera. it makes sense for it to stick around a long time as their flagship models. 5d is a full frame in a small body (no vertical grip) designed for people who just want full frame for the first time, or who want it in a compact body. I would love to see a 5Ds the same was there is an "s" 1D. I would love for this 5ds to have a lower resolution but a higher burst speed. That is my dream camera, a small body full fram than can shoot 8+ fps... I don't need a ton of resolution, especially to help keep price down.

to the point, i highly doubt the two lines will be made into 1


----------



## pedro (Jul 24, 2010)

This might be a 3D. Or am I wrong?


----------



## jstornatore (Jul 25, 2010)

nzmargolies said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > jstornatore said:
> ...




The Canon 1D is not a full frame camera. It has an APS-H format sensor which is smaller than the 5D's full frame sensor. The 1D is marketed more towards the professional photographers with its capability of shooting many frames per second.


----------



## FTP (Jul 26, 2010)

jstornatore said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the 5D mkiii recently?


I was at B&H NYC last Sunday (the 18th of July). In addition to the B&H staff there was 1 "Canon Specialist" staff and he told me most likely we'll have to wait another year for the 5D MarkIII 
I was a bit disappointed as I'm also waiting for this body, but that's what he told me.

On the other hand, he confirmed the G12 with a general availability for November (but may be announced before of course).


----------



## jstornatore (Jul 27, 2010)

The 1Ds is the full-frame counterpart to the 1D. I just learned this today. But again, they're marketed to the photo crowd.


----------



## match14 (Jul 29, 2010)

I thinkd the 5D MK3 is coming before a 7D MK2 but the 60D is coming before both of them.


----------



## pleezwrite (Aug 8, 2019)

What I always miss of the AF system of sport cameras is a programmable distance interval. For instance install the distance from 10 to 25 m would be a wonderful option. I am a nature photographer and really miss this kind of possibility.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 8, 2019)

pleezwrite said:


> What I always miss of the AF system of sport cameras is a programmable distance interval. For instance install the distance from 10 to 25 m would be a wonderful option. I am a nature photographer and really miss this kind of possibility.



DPReview TV had a video about that feature last week. It would work wonders for me when I want to photograph things like dragonflies where the 0.3-0.5m limiter isn't a good fit, but a 0.5-2m limiter would be.
Doesn't Sigma or Tamron allow something like that through their lens docks?


----------



## pleezwrite (Aug 8, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> DPReview TV had a video about that feature last week. It would work wonders for me when I want to photograph things like dragonflies where the 0.3-0.5m limiter isn't a good fit, but a 0.5-2m limiter would be.
> Doesn't Sigma or Tamron allow something like that through their lens docks?




Great to see it is really important for action photographers. Canon would win an important race with this option.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 8, 2019)

This must be a record, someone replying to a post from 2010. I'm sure its still a current topic


----------

